# big hocking



## twclayers (Jul 17, 2007)

Just curious just how far you can take a bass boat up this river?I put in at the ramp by coolville and went a couple of miles up river on t. motor and then went back.Just curious.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

We havent been up it in about 4-5 years but We made it up close to Stewart before the Trees in the River got to bad , Theres some great Smallie, and Spot bass Fishing up that way.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Riverwader hit the answer pretty close. It would be nice to go farther but the trees and some shallow spots would make it pretty tough, especially in a bass boat. A john boat with a flat bottom might get you farther with some pulling over the shallow areas, but don't know how much.


----------



## twclayers (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you for the information. Now I know we can go further than we have before.

Terry


----------



## HockingEscape (Apr 3, 2006)

If you put in the ramp at Coolville you can get to Stewart as they said. with a canoe you can get quite a bit farther. I am 3.5 mile North of the ramp on the right hand side of the river. I often will toss out a beer or 2 to passing boaters if they ask. But don't tell anyone.


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

How far up the river is Stewart from the Coolville ramp?


----------



## HockingEscape (Apr 3, 2006)

I would say it is about 12-15 miles. But I'll check it out on mapquest in a bit.


----------



## HockingEscape (Apr 3, 2006)

11 miles according to mapquest


----------

